# New 821 QZE power clear !



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Just picked this up. Dealer received them this week, delivery months behind schedule. They mostly had 721's, and this 821 QZE. I was called as soon as truck arived, and appears this was the only 821 they received. 

Look forward to seeing how this stacks up to my Ariens path pro, or older Toro 2 strokes.


----------



## House (Oct 30, 2020)

Congrats. It looks great. 
I was just reading about the scraper bar issues some people had last year. How does yours look? Did they change the design?
I'm looking to buy a 721 this weekend. I wonder if the r-c models have scraper bar issues. I think they are supposed to come with a more durable one.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Just looked, mine has the spring loaded scraper bar too. The driveways I have are all recently paved and flat. The sidewalks will be interesting. Worst case, I'll look for the older design scraper and try that out. 

I would consider the rc models, but they dont have easy fold handle for storage, or electric start for the wife. With the BIG 252cc engine, I dont want a issue with her being able to start if need be. Heck, this engine would easily power a 28" two stage


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Congrats on the new 821QZE!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

House said:


> Congrats. It looks great.
> I was just reading about the scraper bar issues some people had last year. How does yours look? Did they change the design?
> I'm looking to buy a 721 this weekend. I wonder if the r-c models have scraper bar issues. I think they are supposed to come with a more durable one.


As far as the scraper bar issue(s), I think it was one 821 and one 721 that had slightly bowed scraper bars last winter. Toro sent new bars and I think one of the owners removed his and was able to heat and fix the bowed one and he then had a spare. The r-c models have the same bar as all the rest of the models. I remember the thread and it's not worth reading because the OP was super picky and the whole thread evolved into a hot mess.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Zavie said:


> As far as the scraper bar issue(s), I think it was one 821 and one 721 that had slightly bowed scraper bars last winter. Toro sent new bars and I think one of the owners removed his and was able to heat and fix the bowed one and he then had a spare. The r-c models have the same bar as all the rest of the models. I remember the thread and it's not worth reading because the OP was super picky and the whole thread evolved into a hot mess.


I just dug up several posts from last year about the issue. Looks like my scraper is all plastic, but I'll have to check later.

I don't have a scorched earth policy for snow removal. Sun and time will clear up any leftovers.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

House said:


> Congrats. It looks great.
> I was just reading about the scraper bar issues some people had last year. How does yours look? Did they change the design?
> I'm looking to buy a 721 this weekend. I wonder if the r-c models have scraper bar issues. I think they are supposed to come with a more durable one.


Just looked into the scraper bar. Mine has a 133-5585 bar. This is a new design bar. 

Looking at the online manuals for last years machine, they used a 139-3536, but it has been replaced by the 135-5585 bar also.

So yes, my 2020 model has a new bar, and they are also recommending the new design for last years machines also. 

And I also see home depot has for order the new scrapers as well.








Toro Replacement Scraper Blade and Hardware Kit for Power Clear 21 Models 133-5585P - The Home Depot


This newly designed Scraper and Hardware kit helps ensure optimum performance on your Toro Power Clear Snow blower. Over time, as your snow blower scraper contacts asphalt or concrete it will wear down



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

24 Hours away from a storm that just might give us more than all of winter 19-20. Plan on gassing it up, and try some action shots out this week.


----------



## Spring1898 (Jan 1, 2013)

Did you test it? How different is it from the older 2 strokes?


----------

